
US raises legal age to buy cigarettes to 21 - laurex
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/20/health/tobacco-age-21-trump-spending-bill-bn/index.html
======
LocalH
Federal government's gotten too big, and operates outside of the boundaries
the Constitution outlines (Commerce Clause? More like "we do what we want
clause").

This should very clearly be a state issue, at most. Federal government has no
business making these decisions.

Lemme guess - they didn't implement a gradual introduction of this policy,
meaning that suddenly tons of people who could legally smoke won't be able to
do so. I'd be happy to be proven wrong, yet the article doesn't really say.

------
batt4good
Finally, we should also work to curb alcohol culture / consumption as well.

~~~
jhloa2
Raise the drinking age to 21?

------
Gunax
Get. Your laws. Out. Of. My. Body.

------
Jamwinner
Hurray! We are slowly delaying adulthood! What could possibly go wrong?

